# LF: saltiga ballistic 40-405



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Can pay cash, paypal, etc. Available to meet up in 757. Also have 35-405 as partial trade, doesn’t matter whether 40-405 is custom or stock. Pm for questions and pictures


----------

